# Jon, Quick Question



## sidey67 (Nov 18, 2002)

Hi Jon,
I've been reading bimmer.org for a while now and found out about it after i bought my '00 323i 2 years ago. Unfortunately after the last downturn in the bay area, I had to sell my car and buy a used lexus, since I couldn't afford the lease payments(both wife and me got laid off!)

Anyways, we were looking to get a used 325/330 with a downpayment/trade-in of about 10k, preferably a lease for 24 months with 10k miles. If you guys have any good deals, can you drop me a note, I'd love to drive down with my lexus and either trade it in to you guys or then fly down. Also i don't have the patience to deal with the 3 bimmer dealers in the bay area, so thought i'd drop you this note first..
Thanks man,
Sidd


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Dear Sidd,

Thanks for writing!

We've got a few nice CPO's at the moment.

Please do me a favor and look through these.

Through www.BMWUSA.com you can get a little bit
more info on each particular vehicle.

Forget the asking prices, as they do not apply to
Bimmerfest.com members... 

Once you decide on a particular one, I will
sharpen my pencil REALLY sharp, and structure
a killer lease for you.


----------



## sidey67 (Nov 18, 2002)

*Thanks for the info..*

Hey Jon,
Thanks for the info, I saw the same list yesterday evening at bmwusa.com... 
do you have an e-mail address you prefer, maybe we can take this off the forum?
sidd


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I usually let Franco take care of this stuff...

Please send him a "No Hassle Pre Owned Quote Request here", or send him an
email here.

I'm burried now that I'm in my office (monday -  ), but I will
see to it that Franco gives you a wholesale-type price on
whichever one you pick.

As far as potential trade-in values go, that's really
tough to do online. Kindly give all of the data to
Franco, and I'll do my best.

Standing by,
Best regards,
--Jon


----------



## sidey67 (Nov 18, 2002)

*msg sent*

Hey J,
sent an e-mail to franco, waiting to see what he puts together..
Sidd


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Franco says that this is the one that you are interested in...

:thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Okay,

Here's the skinny:

I am going to sell you the car for $1,000.00 _*less than*_ 
Kelley Blue Book _Wholesale Value_, and that doesn't
even take into account that it's a CPO (with warranty
to 100k mi).

:yikes:

You requested 24 months, with no down payment (cap cost
reduction), and 10,000 miles per year allowed.

That payment is $558.25 plus tax.

Here's what Shafe reccommends:

Do 36 months ~ BMWFS will even make your first payment
for you!!!

:angel:

Your payment drops to $479.02 plus tax...

:bigpimp:

Practically nothing out of your pocket to start!


----------



## Orient Blue 3 (Oct 27, 2002)

Could you get that deal like that for a 01-02 330i for someone down here in Texas and ship it to me Jon? Granted I'm not going to be in the market for one for a few months, but it's nice to know I have options.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Orient Blue 3 said:


> *Could you get that deal for someone down here in Texas and ship it to me Jon? *


Texas???

_Anywhere_ but Texas...

You see, Texas is a _Personal Property Tax State_, and
unfortunately, as such, leases don't work there...



You guys down there get the Owner's Choice Program
(which is not available in CA).

We can "sell" you the car, though!

:thumbup:


----------



## Faheem Daddy (Oct 7, 2002)

*Jon...*

You da man! :thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Great sig pic Faheem Daddy!


----------



## Faheem Daddy (Oct 7, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Great sig pic Faheem Daddy! *


Thanks! :thumbup: I don't have Photoshop or anything, nor do I know how to use it. So one of the guys over at E46Fanatics took it upon himself to make me a new sig, without me even asking for it! 

So Jon...you're at Cutter Motors, right? I heard that your dealership usually has the better prices on OEM parts/accessories, is that true? And if I order from you guys, is it better if I do it online or over the phone?

///Faheem


----------

